# Voodoo Sound and Color kernels Please



## prometheus (Jul 29, 2011)

*Voodoo Sound and Color kernels Please*​
*Do you want kernels with voodoo mods?*

Yes50100.00%No00.00%


----------



## prometheus (Jul 29, 2011)

Don't know if any of you are familiar with @supercurio work with voodoo sound and color mods on Samsung devices, but it's quite awesome. He really does a great job maximizing the full potential of the hardware. He recently tweeted that he may pass on working on the gnex because all the current custom kernels have removed the tools he needs for voodoo mods.

If you're interested in this sort of thing, please vote yes so we can let our amazing devs know. Hopefully supercurio will get wind of the interest as well.


----------



## prometheus (Jul 29, 2011)

Feel free to leave a comment too, so the post gets bumped.


----------



## irvine32 (Jul 14, 2011)

I've never owned a Samsung phone until now and I have heard nothing but great things so I'm really looking forward to this.


----------



## Lyxdeslic (Nov 30, 2011)

prometheus said:


> Don't know if any of you are familiar with @supercurio work with voodoo sound and color mods on Samsung devices, but it's quite awesome. He really does a great job maximizing the full potential of the hardware. He recently tweeted that he may pass on working on the gnex because all the current custom kernels have removed the tools he needs for voodoo mods.
> 
> If you're interested in this sort of thing, please vote yes so we can let our amazing devs know. Hopefully supercurio will get wind of the interest as well.


Perhaps we should see if any of the Kernel Devs are willing to aid him by providing versions of their Kernels that contain the tools he speaks of.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Lyxdeslic said:


> Perhaps we should see if any of the Kernel Devs are willing to aid him by providing versions of their Kernels that contain the tools he speaks of.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


It's already being done.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## your_mom (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Supercurio already stated the Gnex would be getting voodoo via twitter.


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

I've been missing voodoo sound since i got the gnex... HUGE difference

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

I thought I read somewhere that Voodoo Sound would not occur on the GNex because our phone doesn't have the sound chip that other Galaxy model phones possess.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## travva (Dec 25, 2011)

The voodoo color, is that not similar to what Franco does on his kernel?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## staticx57 (Nov 24, 2011)

SOTK said:


> I thought I read somewhere that Voodoo Sound would not occur on the GNex because our phone doesn't have the sound chip that other Galaxy model phones possess.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Would mean that it would need to be rewritten to be compatible with it.

+1 on voodoo control. It works great on my Galaxy Tab 10.1


----------



## your_mom (Sep 20, 2011)

I just checked his twitter again, not looking good. Posted 5 hours ago.....

" Just learned popular custom GalaxyNexus kernels remove every single tool I need for Voodoo mods. Not sure I'll develop for this device."

That sucks.... I was really looking forward to this.


----------



## your_mom (Sep 20, 2011)

Removed dupe post.....


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

your_mom said:


> I just checked his twitter again, not looking good. Posted 5 hours ago.....
> 
> " Just learned popular custom GalaxyNexus kernels remove every single tool I need for Voodoo mods. Not sure I'll develop for this device."
> 
> That sucks.... I was really looking forward to this.


Sooooo let's give him a stock kernel. We can OC/UV and create swap partitions without removing anything lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Relax guys. I know for a fact that at least 3 kernel devs have already reached out to Supercurio and asked him what he needs to get it going. It will happen.


----------



## staticx57 (Nov 24, 2011)

That is great news!


----------



## your_mom (Sep 20, 2011)

That's frackin great to hear! The second part of his twitter post had me worried.


----------



## chrisexv6 (Sep 8, 2011)

akellar said:


> Relax guys. I know for a fact that at least 3 kernel devs have already reached out to Supercurio and asked him what he needs to get it going. It will happen.


Excellent news. The work Supercurio has done is beyond outstanding.

Cant wait to be able to use DSP Manager on the GNex!


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

chrisexv6 said:


> Excellent news. The work Supercurio has done is beyond outstanding.
> 
> Cant wait to be able to use DSP Manager on the GNex!


These are 2 completely different things. You can already use DSP.


----------



## chrisexv6 (Sep 8, 2011)

akellar said:


> These are 2 completely different things. You can already use DSP.


I thought all of the issues people were having was because Voodoo Sound support needed to be baked into the kernel for DSP Manager to actually work correctly, especially in regards to Bluetooth streaming (which is where I actually use DSP manager)


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

Would love to see voodoo, sound or color would be great. from talking with sc, it seems that voodoo sound should be an option but voodoo color would need more looking in to. DSP manager and Voodoo sound are completely different, dsp manager is merely an eq of the sound wave. Voodoo sound gives the user control of the additional parameters related to the built in hardware (from my understanding). Even though the DACs (digital to analog converter) are different, any device deemed to have suitable or superior DACs could benefit from Voodoo, it's whether or not SC or others deem those DACs are worth the effort and investment of time to tweak them to superiority.
Voodoo color, is similiar in the sense that it allows the user to either load profiles or tweak colors, gamma, gamut and other parameters to represent true color temps. SC said that this may be more difficult with the gnexus due to the way samsung implemented the hardware or had proprietary code (or something or other) that may inhibit voodoo color without some serious work.

I'm sure with the popularity of the gnexus that we will eventually see some sort of voodoo, i'm sure many kernel devs will help out where they can. For those who don't follow sc, he's been quite busy with a couple of other projects; LOUDER and working at a Pay system for other international users. Once some of these issues have been worked out I'm think we will see some progress.


----------



## bawb3 (Nov 20, 2011)

Any news on this?


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

bawb3 said:


> Any news on this?


I'm a little curious too


----------



## DRod2169 (Jun 6, 2011)

There's a form of voodoo color in mostly all the kernels. CM, Kangbang, franco, pretty sure Imoseyon as well. It's not the same nor supported by voodoo control app, but it's pretty nice. Rootzboat and CM have built in gamma correction for their respective kernels.

edit: sound is something I wanted to try to port next. Depends on difficulty.


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

DRod2169 said:


> There's a form of voodoo color in mostly all the kernels. CM, Kangbang, franco, pretty sure Imoseyon as well. It's not the same nor supported by voodoo control app, but it's pretty nice. Rootzboat and CM have built in gamma correction for their respective kernels.
> 
> edit: sound is something I wanted to try to port next. Depends on difficulty.


Yeah, really miss voodoo because it made it so my notification didn't interrupt my music playing


----------



## bawb3 (Nov 20, 2011)

Yeah I was hoping more for sound.


----------



## ac398 (Dec 23, 2011)

What's super curio or voodoos twitter name. I went to the website but there's not much info on what they're working on or future projects


----------

